# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  ساخت داکیومنت های زیاد داخل کالکشن

## morika

سلام
یه سوالی دارم رجع به ذخیره سازی اطلاعات لایک یه پست
مثلا اکانت دیوید بکهام در اینستاگرام رو در نٖظر بگیرین
این بزرگوار ۵۰ میلیون فالور داره و وقتی یه پست میذاره حدود ۲ میلیون لایک می خوره
حالا برای ذخیره کردن این تعداد لایک با آیدی کاربرانی که لایک کردن باید چیکار کرد؟
آیا باید یه آرایه ساخت که تمام این آیدیهارو ریخت توش که با توجه به محدودیت حجم داکیومنت اینجوری ممکنه پر بشه د دیگه نذازه لایک جدید ثبت بشه
اگرم بخوایم هر کاربری که لایک می کنه یه داکیومنت جدا براش بسازیم که اینجوری برای هر پست بکهام باید ۲ میلیون داکیومنت بسازیم در این صورت فقط پست های بکهام در هفته حدود ۸ میلیون داکیومنت میشن.
بهترین روش برای اینکار چیه؟
ممنون

----------

